
The NSAs voice-recognition system raises hard questions for Echo and Google Home - lettergram
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/22/16920440/amazon-echo-google-home-nsa-voice-surveillance
======
craftyguy
There are no "hard questions" about this. These devices will be abused by, at
a minimum, nation states. It's not a question of "if" or "how" (or likely not
even a question of "when" since we won't hear about it unless there's a
"leak".)

